# Nano tank external filter?



## juanBeegas (May 9, 2005)

I have one on a 10 gallon, it's doing it's job fine. The thing I like most about it is it works on the same level as the tank. No worries about the motor wearing itself out if the tank isn't elevated.


----------



## chadly (May 17, 2005)

I just ordered one from here reptile supply.com501 turtle filter it's $15 cheeper than dr's foster & smith

I got the bracket too.


----------



## Georgiadawgger (Apr 23, 2004)

That is the craziest little thing I've ever seen!! I had no clue they made "canister" filters that small!! I was thinking about those Red Sea "nano" HOB filters for a nano tank. 

Shoot for $44 why not save a bit more and blast the fish (and your plants) out of the water with an eheim 2213!! :icon_mrgr


----------



## chadly (May 17, 2005)

Georgiadawgger said:


> That is the craziest little thing I've ever seen!! I had no clue they made "canister" filters that small!! I was thinking about those Red Sea "nano" HOB filters for a nano tank.
> 
> Shoot for $44 why not save a bit more and blast the fish (and your plants) out of the water with an eheim 2213!! :icon_mrgr



read MY post you will see that you can get the same filter for $29 , are you 
a cool thing about it is the spraybar, and the mounting bracket. It's compact and versatile. I'll let you know how much I like it when I get it.


----------



## Georgiadawgger (Apr 23, 2004)

chadly said:


> read MY post you will see that you can get the same filter for $29 , are you
> a cool thing about it is the spraybar, and the mounting bracket. It's compact and versatile. I'll let you know how much I like it when I get it.


Yes, very sleepy...and still you can save a bit more and blow your fish and plants to kingdom come with the 2213


----------



## chadly (May 17, 2005)

The 2213 would be great for a larger tank 40-60 gal. For $64 at dr f&s not a bad deal. Thanks for pointing that out, I'll think hard about getting one.

btw I'm using the turtle on a 20 gal long to get rid of using a penguin 170 and a small ac powerhead. It's 79 gph so and w/ the spray bar that is a very gentle, underwater current I'm looking for for my fishes.


----------



## random_alias (Jun 28, 2005)

I just ordered the 501 turtle filter. It looks to be exactly what I wanted, but didn't think existed.

Thanks for letting me know about this.


----------



## AlexPerez (Jan 25, 2004)

I just ordered one for my 6 gallon. It looks like a neat litte filter.
And if it works good I might get one for the 20 Gallon.


----------



## trckrunrmike (Jul 20, 2005)

WOW Eheim for $66??? I should've waited but I got the Filstar XP1 instead, but I guess the filstar is good enough for a 20 gallon.


----------



## juanBeegas (May 9, 2005)

One thing about the filter though, the canister itself is a little translucent and lots of light goes in... I would think that's not very good for the beneficial bacteria... I don't know, maybe I'm being paranoid, but I spray painted mine with a matte black paint...


----------



## random_alias (Jun 28, 2005)

That finish looks nice.

How does it do in the noise department?


----------



## kzr750r1 (Jun 8, 2004)

*Thanks for the information folks!*

This filter is exactly what I was looking for! I have a large glass container but it's not square. Unfortunatly the Red Sea filter cant be hung easily on it.

Petsmart's price is $39.00, hope they have one in stock. 

Thanks for the info.


----------



## juanBeegas (May 9, 2005)

It's silent...I have to have my ear right up to it to be able to hear it...


----------



## chadly (May 17, 2005)

Got mine friday. It's definitely silent. At first you may get some air cought under the cap. There's a little dial by the input that you can turn back and forth until the air bubble goes away. The current is just right. This filter should not be sold as a turtle filter, it's way too weak. But perfect for my tank.


----------



## bpm2000 (Feb 16, 2005)

Hi long is that spraybar/intake tube? I want to use this on a 5 or 2.5 gal nano. Also, how strong do you think the gph is? too much flow for such a small tank?


----------



## AlexPerez (Jan 25, 2004)

Don't remember the original sizes as I cut mine (Don't remember if I cut just the intake or both) to fit a 6G eclispe. In my tank it is:Spray Bar about 10", intake about 8". 
For my 6 Gallon the current is a tad on the weak side. I have the spray bar horizontal across the back towards the top with the holes pointed at about 30 degree down. I think I stuffed it with way to much floss. When I clean it I'll put less floss and see if it helps. I would be happy even it the flow does not change though.
For a 2.5G it might be a little strong. but you might be able to make it work.

It is really silent, easy to setup. For the price it is a great little filter for a 5-10 Gallon Tank.

Here is a picture of it. You can see the spray bar along the back.
and the intake is right in front of the blue CO2 line.


----------



## bpm2000 (Feb 16, 2005)

I went ahead and got the 5.5 gal instead of the 2.5 so I think I will go with it. Thanks a lot for the pic!


----------

